# Need help with kitten colours



## Lou81 (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi we have a beautiful litter of 3 week old British shorthair kittens..one looks black but in direct sunlight there appears to be a chocolate colouration in there and the second is a black silver tabby but I'm not sure if she is a striped tabby?:confused1: The third is a lilac colourpoint any help with my issue is much appreciated thanks


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

What colour are mum & dad and what do they carry?


----------



## Lou81 (Apr 27, 2014)

Thank you for the response...their mom is black smoke and dad is a self cream their mothers side has a few British blues and then mostly black silver spotted/striped and their dad also has British blues and blue/cream,self cream and lilac colourpoint,seal colourpoint thanks


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Wow, complicated! lol :laugh: all 3 are boys? The first looks chocolate or black, the 2nd a black smoke not a tabby as neither parents are tabby, they will be ghost markings that will disappear in time. and the 3rd a colourpoint, don't know what colour hard to see. You wont get a silver as neither parent is silver, I have only done blue matings myself so Im possibly out of my depth here!


----------



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

It's hard to tell from the photo but could the lilac colourpoint be a blue point?


----------



## lisajjl1 (Jun 23, 2010)

Time flies said:


> It's hard to tell from the photo but could the lilac colourpoint be a blue point?


Hi there...yep difficult to tell from the light in pics but definitely not a Lilac Colourpoint, would go with Seal myself based on pic alone - nose leather looks very Seal to me and second option allowing for the light on pic and if making kitty look lots darker than in the flesh would indeed be a Blue. .

Hope you aren't too disappointed as lovely baby whatever the colour.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Colour testing is very easy, and helps to know what colour kittens are possible. Many get it done at the same time as testing for other required things.

Does either parent carry chocolate? You won't get chocolate or lilac otherwise, will only get blues, black and again in smoke for boys.


----------



## Lou81 (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi all thanks for all the responses there has been chocolate colour points in the line..my bad with the black silver tabby lol she had more of a silver coat a week ago that's gradually darkened so much thanks confirming she's a black smoke:thumbsup:


----------



## Lou81 (Apr 27, 2014)

The colourpoint is almost ice white and from I have read that signifies a lilac and a blue colourpoint has a slight more of a tone of colour to the body?


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Lou81 said:


> The colourpoint is almost ice white and from I have read that signifies a lilac and a blue colourpoint has a slight more of a tone of colour to the body?


Could be a smoke point? That would give a white/r body tone.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> Wow, complicated! lol :laugh: all 3 are boys? The first looks chocolate or black, the 2nd a black smoke not a tabby as neither parents are tabby, they will be ghost markings that will disappear in time. and the 3rd a colourpoint, don't know what colour hard to see. You wont get a silver as neither parent is silver, I have only done blue matings myself so Im possibly out of my depth here!


Smoke IS silver TB. Just silver expressed in a non tabby


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Can we see a pic of the colour points nose and face please. The other two are a black and a black smoke. If the colour point is a girl she will be a tortie.


----------



## lisajjl1 (Jun 23, 2010)

Lou81 said:


> The colourpoint is almost ice white and from I have read that signifies a lilac and a blue colourpoint has a slight more of a tone of colour to the body?


Hi Lou81,

Photo's can always be confusing depending on light so might help if I post some pics of my Lilac Point kittens that I currently have, one litter is entirely Lilac Pointed, all 9 of them!

These are very true to life pics as taken in direct natural light....looking at the nose leather, the colour on tips of ears and colour coming up the nose, (although your baby is a little younger so you may just have nose leather and ears to go on), is your kitten this colour in the flesh on its points? If you could get the kitten to a window and take a pic face on and from side also and post it might clear up the confusion too...if you can get baby away from Mum that is!

Body colour and coat shading are something that develops over time as a pointed cat matures and kittens are usually very pale in the coat, although there are some subtle differences seen in kitten coats when you get used to them....a cool glacial white in a kitten often indicates a Blue!

Hope this makes sense.

Lisa.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Just seen you add and your kitten has far too much shading at a young age to be a lilac. - this is one I bred many years ago - at about that same age








I reckon yours is a seal actually even compared to my blue at that age yours has more shading.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Depth of colour on points of the colourpoint at this age indicate Seal.
As to smoke, what colour were mum's parents? If they were both smoke/silver, then she could be homozygous for the I gene, meaning all her kittens will be silver/smoke no matter what the sire.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Thought the BSH registration policy strongly discouraged matings that involved colourpoint & silver?


----------



## Lou81 (Apr 27, 2014)

I've not heard of a smoke point just going to educate myself further with that one thanks :thumbup:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Very young seal point here less than 1 week old


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

sealpoint around 5 weeks old


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Blue point on the right


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Lilac point


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

black kitten top choc kitten below


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

we love bsh's said:


> Blue point on the right
> 
> View attachment 137866


_your kittens are soooo scrummy Sara I just want to kiss and squeeeeeezzzzze them !!!!!!..:001_wub:.._


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> _your kittens are soooo scrummy Sara I just want to kiss and squeeeeeezzzzze them !!!!!!..:001_wub:.._


Thankyou CM I hope it help the op.


----------



## Lou81 (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks for those pics they have helped..his tail is a blue colour but his legs look chocolate colour?


----------



## Lou81 (Apr 27, 2014)

Here's another I need to get one of his tail


----------



## lisajjl1 (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi there,

His tail will only be showing a very slight shade of colour at this age, tail colour develops over time and not immediately, same with leg colour. 

Best areas to look at are the actual ear tips and nose leather - as they colour in first the true colour of kitten will now be densest in those areas.

What colour are these areas? 

Lisa : )


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_gorgeous kitten, but doesn't look like a lilac, it looks much to dark,_


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I think you are misunderstanding how colourpoint works. Colourpoints darken as they age,the fact that at such a young age your kitten already has a reasonable amount of colouring shows that he is a seal really. He's not chocolate as they also come through quite a lot later. Colour is not set fully until they are round 3 years old. Your boy is already darker at less than 6 weeks than my lilac girl is at 6 years. 

There is a really easy way to find out, send a swab to Langford vets and within a few days you will have a definitive answer. I would do that, and test mum to see if she carries either chocolate or dilute at the same time. Once you know what is possible you can stop worrying. 

But the one thing I can say is that kitten isn't lilac, if you haven't done already I would change your ad as it could be seen as misleading otherwise.


----------



## Lou81 (Apr 27, 2014)

Tbh I'm not up there with knowledge so much when it comes to colour points..this female has not produced one before and we certainly wasn't expecting him so its quite a surprise....I've learned quite a lot from all the responses and I think its best to look into the swab being sent especially one off the queen..I'm taking it that he is a seal point judging by the darkness of the points and that they have shown through at such an early age


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Lou81 said:


> Tbh I'm not up there with knowledge so much when it comes to colour points..this female has not produced one before and we certainly wasn't expecting him so its quite a surprise....I've learned quite a lot from all the responses and I think its best to look into the swab being sent especially one off the queen..I'm taking it that he is a seal point judging by the darkness of the points and that they have shown through at such an early age


I would def say a seal!!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Lou81 said:


> Thanks for those pics they have helped..his tail is a blue colour but his legs look chocolate colour?





Lou81 said:


> Here's another I need to get one of his tail


Defo seal then ,I have found this too at a young age the tail does look blue and the feet choc coloured that's exactly how I have found my seal points


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Lou81 said:


> Tbh I'm not up there with knowledge so much when it comes to colour points..this female has not produced one before and we certainly wasn't expecting him so its quite a surprise....I've learned quite a lot from all the responses and I think its best to look into the swab being sent especially one off the queen..I'm taking it that he is a seal point judging by the darkness of the points and that they have shown through at such an early age


That is a seal if ever iv seen one !


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

A yummy seal point ...


----------



## Lou81 (Apr 27, 2014)

Cosmills said:


> A yummy seal point ...


I'm tempted to keep him


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Lou81 said:


> I'm tempted to keep him


I have a seal girl ... Sapphire and she is a little gem .. Well not so little now being 5 weeks preg

I just love them


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

ok then here are my sealpoints.One is a variant....Excuse the specs of white everywhere that's talc.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Lou81 said:


> I'm tempted to keep him


If you keep him as a neutered pet it will obviously make no difference but if you're registering the kittens (with GCCF) and considering keeping him for breeding bear in mind he may be, regardless of his actual colour, a smoke point. It's up to the breeder to decide if the kitten is smoke point or not and you can can register him as a smoke point if you choose to do so. If you register him as being non-silver pointed then he will be placed on the reference register. I thought it worth a mention as that may have an impact on any future breeding/showing plans you have.


----------



## Lou81 (Apr 27, 2014)

I have decided not to keep any as tempting as it is lol
The black kitten looks kind of brownish with clearly dark black points?


----------



## Lou81 (Apr 27, 2014)

This is the kitten she is now 4 weeks old


----------



## Nourhan (May 8, 2014)

what's the colour for mom and dad ?


----------



## Lou81 (Apr 27, 2014)

Their mom is a black smoke and dad is cream self


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

OrientalSlave said:


> Thought the BSH registration policy strongly discouraged matings that involved colourpoint & silver?


Fifé has actually just recognized silverpoints as of 01/2014.


----------

